# 12in Jet JWBS-120S Bandsaw



## sluggo (May 5, 2011)

Hi fellow LJ's,
I'm thinking of buying my first bandsaw and noticed Craigslist has a used 12in Jet JWBS-120S Bandsaw for $199. This saw appears in good condition and has a 1/2 hp motor. I noticed this saw on CL about a month ago and its still for sale. Do you think the hp might be a little light? Would I be better off looking for a 14in for future woodworking needs? I'm just getting started in wood working although I've had a long term interest.
Thanks for any comments!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

As a cheap starter it can be good enough. I have the equivalent Delta though I paid 50.00 less. With 1/2hp just feed the wood a little slower and make sure to use sharp blades. Mine will resaw 6" thick cherry without burning it and has also done 4"thick purpleheart also without burning the wood. As a hobbyist it hasn't done me wrong and has accomplished nearly all I've needed it to do. I am looking for a bigger one in the near future since I'm getting into this more, and with the price I paid should be able to recover my cost on it when something much bigger shows up. So for me it was worth it, your results may vary.


----------



## sluggo (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I agree. It should be a good starter saw as long as everything works good. 
Seeing as the saw has been on CL for awhile I'll see if hell take 150.00. 
Sluggo


----------

